# Water Change Disaster.



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

well maybe not a disaster.. I just did my normal water change, I filled up my bucket and let it sit for about an hour and i added my water to the tank but the second I plugged my filter back in i couldnt help but to yell "OH ****", I forgot to add the dechlorinator.. I immediatly added the proper amount to the tank right away, at first everybody seemed to be breathing heavy near the surface but after about 30 seconds after i added it the danios started chasing each other around and everyone else SEEMS ok at the moment.. 

anything else i should be looking for?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

It's a common mistake! Don't worry too much about it. Since you dechlorinated the water immediately afterwards, there shouldn't be any lasting damage. If you want to play it safe, though, keep things quiet for a day or two to keep them from getting stressed. If they're in a room with a TV, don't turn it on so loudly. If you have other pets in the house, keep them away from the tank. A small scare like that won't necessarily harm the fish, but it did stress them a bit. Any more stress could build on that and cause the weaker ones to get sick. It's just better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

ok cool lol, thanks alot, im at work now but i was keeping a close eye on everyone before i left and everyone was swimming around as usuall so i think we'll pull through this time


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Happens to the best of us!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

lol thanks guys


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

sometimes I forget to dechlorinate as well. I just add it directly to the filter and things are always fine ASAP. It shouldn't be an issue for you.

Edit: I just re read this post and the ASAP should have been after "filter" lol.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks again for the reassuring words everybody, im about to leave work alittle early so when i get home hopefully everything is fine and dandy


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

At least you didn't get distracted playing Call of Duty and overflow your bucket all over onto carpet, nearly draining the tank....

Oh, wait, did I just incriminate myself? Drat!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

hahaha yea i didnt do that, well its about 24 hours since "the incident" and everyone looks fine


----------

